# Ridgid toolbox sale



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Special buy. HD has ridgid rolling tool box package (3 boxes) for $98.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this online only? I saw it last night online and it says online only and out of stock online. I was at the depot yesterday also and didn't see any there. I bought another medium sized box while I was there. Would love to pick up a couple of the combo boxes for 98 bucks. Really like these things.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

In the stores. Check near pro desk. They probably won't last since they take up so much room and will sell fast. Might ask the desk, too. At our stores they're stacked and ready to roll.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I saw that, but they were out of the medium box. I might run up to a different Home Depot. Thinking of getting a set for my HVLP setup.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

,,,


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I already have a set ..pretty sturdy...its in the stores now


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Picked one up yesterday. Didn't need it but the price seemed right


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn. I just bought that setup last week for full price. I'll have to see if there are any left


----------



## JPConst1005 (Feb 11, 2014)

My wife just bought this for me as an early Father's day gift. I told her I now have an excuse to buy more tools! :laughing: 

Heck of a deal. I had the small one already that I use as a case for my cordless hammer drill, impact and bits. Much better than the cases and bags that come with the tools.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Not available in Canada. Plus, I talked to the ridgid/ryobi rep at HD yesterday and he'd never heard of them. Said he didn't think we'd get them north of the border.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

saw that yesterday, forgot to look at the price!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Just got my second setup. Took the checkout scientists forever to figure out how to ring it up.


----------



## JPConst1005 (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> Just got my second setup. Took the checkout scientists forever to figure out how to ring it up.


That's always the problem! I tried to convince them that if we bought the three boxes for $98 as pictured and we get another small Ridgid box for free (4 total boxes):laughing: They almost went for it till the manager showed up. But at least we were able to get it as shown


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

JonM said:


> ,,,


These aren't even available here yet


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Damn. I just bought that setup last week for full price. I'll have to see if there are any left


Take your receipt in. They refund the difference.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What's a receipt?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I went back yesterday, sold out.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Really hoping this doesn't mean they're going to stop carrying them. Or are releasing a re-design that won't work with current ones, just starting to really like these things.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

They are trying to get more to try them out.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Went back today and they had one in stock. I would have bought two or three. They look pretty rugged to me.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I stopped in today for some free lunch for the pro extra people and they had a few lined up. I didn't have time or my wallet on me but thinking about going back tomorrow to see if they still have a couple left over.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Picked one up today, last one at HD. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone have a link to this sale?I cant seem to find it.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

shakey0818 said:


> Anyone have a link to this sale?I cant seem to find it.


North Kingstown HD had at least 6 near the pro desk yesterday morning.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> North Kingstown HD had at least 6 near the pro desk yesterday morning.


Thanks.Ill take a ride there now.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

shakey0818 said:


> Thanks.Ill take a ride there now.


Leave me two sets:laughing: I just decided to get another one for my FIL and one for me.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Ethan B for the heads up.I just got 2 more sets and plan on buying 2-4 more to feed my tool and tool box addiction.Imo the best most durable boxes on the market today.I will post a video review and pictures soon.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Leave me two sets:laughing: I just decided to get another one for my FIL and one for me.


I got them from S. Attelborough when i visited my mom today.They had at least 10 more sets if NK sells out.I could always give you one of mine if you needed one.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

here's a little video review for those interested.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHivA9NHYYg


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't watch badly made videos.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I can't watch badly made videos.


Video fits the name....Shakey.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you guys lock these boxes? If so what locks are you using? I'm not so worried about theft as much as other people just going in my boxes and grabbing what they want and misusing the tool or leaving it lay somewhere. More of a piece of mind thing I guess. I leave my tools on the site some of the time, especially on bigger jobs. So it's nice to be able to just lock them up and know my tools won't be touched. For example the job I'm on right now the owner asked to borrow a taping knife. Next day I couldn't find it and he couldn't remember where he left it. So I go buy a brand new one for me to use. The owner's brother comes out to do some cleaning and he just grabbed my new knife and used it as a floor scrapper on cement. Really pissed me off and I asked them to not touch my stuff anymore without asking. So I like to keep my stuff secure when I'm not around it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Do you guys lock these boxes? If so what locks are you using? I'm not so worried about theft as much as other people just going in my boxes and grabbing what they want and misusing the tool or leaving it lay somewhere. More of a piece of mind thing I guess. I leave my tools on the site some of the time, especially on bigger jobs. So it's nice to be able to just lock them up and know my tools won't be touched. For example the job I'm on right now the owner asked to borrow a taping knife. Next day I couldn't find it and he couldn't remember where he left it. So I go buy a brand new one for me to use. The owner's brother comes out to do some cleaning and he just grabbed my new knife and used it as a floor scrapper on cement. Really pissed me off and I asked them to not touch my stuff anymore without asking. So I like to keep my stuff secure when I'm not around it.


You got my blood pressure up reading that. New blade as floor scraper? I'd stop and show him the edge and tell him he just bought it...plus my gas and time to replace it.

(Well, I would be thinking that way......)

Last year I brought some new tarps to a job and the lady decided to use one at night for her own paint project. It's been a year and the black paint all over it still gets on my nerves.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

screw driver as a scraper. I keep it around for the HO when they ask to borrow one. Its kinda ground down from scraping grout. I have another that is bent.


----------



## marcus7 (Jun 9, 2015)

How is the durability on it?


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

They're pretty tough. I used the medium + small clicked in together as a step stool doing plaster demo for the better part of 4 hours today. The top didn't even flex in much with me on there swinging and prying away, and I'm a pretty sizable guy, getting down to around 240lbs lately.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

for all of you who missed out on the "in store" - If you order all 3 components online, they credit you at checkout for the smallest box, so it is 99 dollars again for all 3 boxes. There is a limit of one per order. Then pickup in store.

They will also ship to home for free.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I was in HD tonight picking up some plants with the wife and saw a whole pile of these things up front by the registers. Had a sign for 98 dollars for father's day. I was debating getting another set when she said to just get it and it can be my present for father's day. :thumbsup:

So at least at my store they still have a bunch for the 98 bucks.


----------



## EDCivilian (Mar 26, 2012)

I added each one to my online cart and it took off the organizer price and did pick-up at store option. Worked just fine, picking them up tomorrow evening.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

So what are you guys putting in the small box? I haven't come up with a good idea yet. Pictures would be great. I'm debating on picking up another set or just getting two more medium boxes. I have 3 medium boxes so far and they seem to be the best size for me.


----------

